# Paph tigrinum



## bulolo (Dec 12, 2019)

Last bloomed this past June and now again. The flower bud seems darker this time around.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 13, 2019)

Exciting! Seems like your tigrinum and my tigrinum has decided that winter is their season to bloom this year. 
Hopefully the bloom is darker with the colder nights and shorther days.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 13, 2019)

very nice


----------



## bulolo (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm thinking about selfing it and saving some pollen to pollinate a helenae and hir. v. esquirolei that I have in bud.


----------



## emydura (Dec 14, 2019)

A lovely clone.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 14, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## Don I (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm envious.
Don


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 16, 2019)

Bulolo, how long has the flower spike been developing? Must be close to opening soon? Or is the flower pic above the opened one, and you were just showing the dark coloured bud?


----------



## bulolo (Dec 21, 2019)

This is the new flower. It probably took several of months since I first saw that it was in sheath.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 22, 2019)

Spectacular. Love the symmetry in the markings. That always bugs me about these!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 22, 2019)

Its a flower Dali would design! I love the markings. To think nature created this... simply wow.


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 23, 2019)

Funny... i was thinking that the markings reminded of the lighting on the landing pad in 'Close Encounters...'


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 23, 2019)

Wow, I like it!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 25, 2019)

Hey, hey...what a extraordinarily nice P. tigrinum. I won't say I'm green with envy but I#m close to that. Congrats!


----------



## bulolo (Dec 27, 2019)

I selfed this flower yesterday. Can anyone tell me the maturation time for the pod if it takes? 
I saved pollen to place on to a helenae when it blooms in a couple of weeks. I also am going to pollen on a esquirolei when it blooms in a month or more.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 31, 2019)

Can one say anything against this flower? Gorgeous colouring, nice shape and seems also to be nicely sized! Well, I can only think of one thing: it's not mine!


----------



## Don I (Dec 31, 2019)

What everyone else said.
Don


----------



## Elite Orchids (Jan 1, 2020)

not as nice as yours, but heres mine that opened up today.


----------



## bulolo (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I love this species! I hadn't flowered one since the 90s when I grew orchids for a private collector. 
Elite Orchids, I think yours is a fine example!


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 2, 2020)

...and another bud on its way?...


----------



## Elite Orchids (Jan 3, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> ...and another bud on its way?...


yes - God willing it will get to a flower and not blast.


----------

